# Calling all Haflinger lovers..what has your experience been?



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

I've fallen in love with haffies, and am considering one for my next horse.I already have a lanky TB so I'd like something I can use for trails and maybe some super low level eventing. Does anyone have experience with these guys? I know every horse is different but I'm hoping that in general, they are as sweet as they are stinkin adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

I work at a therapeutic riding center where 4 of our 10 horses are Haflingers. Obviously, our 4 are picked for calmness, sanity, trustworthiness, etc. All in all, I've found them to be sweet, dependable horses, although all of our 4 have an impish side. 2 of ours are pretty good with their dressage training and a couple have done a little jumping in the past. In my experience, they'll test you, but are always willing to try. Ours definitely have some pony attitude!

And pictures, cuz they're cute 

Pumpkin, our little spitfire/lima bean on legs. This pony has some attitude!








Odin, tried and true, food obsessed, in your face kinda guy








Nate (aka Noodle)- he's a total goofball, super playful. He wasn't trained under saddle until he came to us at 7 years old and he's picked everything up so fast. He's great in our therapy program and in his dressage training.








Barney is our newest addition... learning how to respect leaders on the ground and learning that not everything is for chewing on/playing with


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a taller then usual haffy and I absolutely love him. Can't post pics on my iPad but you can check out the pics attached to my user name. Sonny is a 7 year old 15'2 gelding. He is the most personable horse at our barn and everyone who comes into the barn has to stop and love him up. He loves trail riding and never hesitates to go through mud, water, or tall gas. Now that I have had one, it will be the only horse breed I'll own. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## HalfAHaffie (Jul 22, 2012)

I second the 'only breed I'll ever isn't sentiment. I've owned 3 Haflingers, and although I find stubborness to be a shared trait (you can't MAKE anything with a neck that strong do anything it doesn't want to do), I find them VERY sweet, trainable, and thinking creatures. My current gelding is a Haffie cross, but my others were purebred, and I can't say enough good about them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I had a haflinger for 10 years and recently sold him. He was a good horse but he got into everything - kept me on my toes. He was also very determined and stubborn at times - had quite a few "discussions" with him on the trail before he would relent. I doubt he would ever be suitable for a beginner rider - he needed someone with confidence. But if you had him in your corner he would try his heart out. He did love attention and was a pocket pony. 

But each haflinger is an individual. I know mine could be more difficult than others, yet I am also aware of others that were even more stubborn than mine. And then some are just sweet as can be - until they decide to plow to that patch of grass they see in the distance! LOL

And talk about easy keeper - he could blimp out at just the smell of grass. 

They also tend to be extremely smart -which can be good for training but unfortunately they learn bad things just as quickly. 

He was a fun boy to have around and I miss him - but I do have to admit its been more peaceful (literally - he was quite vocal) and laid back with our current herd.


----------



## HalfAHaffie (Jul 22, 2012)

I for real want to post pics of mine, but it won't let me pick from my phone gallery. Bummer. Anyway, he's the one in my avatar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

When I rode IHSA in college, we had two haflinger lesson horses and because I am only 5'1", I was almost ALWAYS stuck on one of those guys! Clever little stubborn horses, but full of heart. I think if I had cultivated a real relationship with either of them, they would've been excellent (and challenging) partners!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

The one I was training was soooo stubborn.. omg. Very strong and SUPER food motivated! But she tried her heart out, was comfortable to ride, and overall a blast


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

We call Haflingers "Hellingers".

I've met mean ones, I've met crazy ones, I've met sweet ones, I've met lazy ones, I've met golden ones.

It just depends on the particular horse itself.


----------



## littlewhiskeygirl (Feb 18, 2013)

Funny that I just came on here and was going to be seeking out things on Haflingers as I just purchased a 6 month old filly.

She's going to be true project as she had a rough start and is very shy right now. But I can sense she will be sweet but full of feisty attitude... exactly what I love in a horse. XD


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

2 and half years ago I rescued an unbacked 5 year old mare when I went to buy her foal, I had always wanted a haffy since I was a child but had had arabs and tbs. She has repaid me a thousand fold and is the sweetest, kindest horse I know (except for her daughter who is the same). She learns fast and will turn her hoof to anything 

Hunting









XC









Dressage

















and out hacking which we mostly do


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Just to add, my haffies are not bolshy or difficult to handle, but Hattie would halter bolt fromme until she learnt to trust me. They learn fast which is why I think some people find them difficult as they can learn the bad as quickly as the good.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

My Haffie seems to be similar in nature to Clava's. He is the least pushy horse ever. He's very obedient and respectful, but also a bit shy. When I first bought him, he was more nervous and spooky than I expected from a Haflinger, but he has come a long way.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Bolting can be a bad haffie trait. I know I used to have issues with mine and he would drop out under you with his front real low before dashing sideways and bolting away. About impossible to stick unless you were expecting it and holding on. Took a lot of work to get him over that drop, spin, and bolt. Some like to try to bolt when working on the lunge and just "check out" and take off. Strong necks really work in their favor and they can get away easier than most other horses.

Again - its based on individual horses and not all of them do it. But when one learns this bad trick it is hell to get them corrected from it because their necks are so strong and they are smart enough to know they can. Not sure if the modern-type would be so bad - their necks don't look as thick and strong as the older types. Just best to not let them learn these type of things. Sadly they are promoted so much as "beginner" horses and many times the haflinger is still quite young (because they do have a willingness and calmness at a young age that makes people believe they are more mature than they are - its all an act! LOL) that it readily leads to these issues. 

Now mind you - a good mature haflinger that has been handled well all its life and never had an opportunity to learn bad habits is worth its weight in gold and will be an amazing horse for a beginner.


----------



## HalfAHaffie (Jul 22, 2012)

'Bolting can be a bad haffie trait. I know I used to have issues with mine and he would drop out under you with his front real low before dashing sideways and bolting away. About impossible to stick unless you were expecting it and holding on. Took a lot of work to get him over that drop, spin, and bolt. Some like to try to bolt when working on the lunge and just "check out" and take off. Strong necks really work in their favor and they can get away easier than most other horses.'

Yes! The ducktwistieneckgoingoutfromunder maneuver! God...my hip still hurts from the last one! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've not owned one myself but have a student that has 2. I absolutely adore them. Very willing, quiet - not once have I seen either buck, spook, blow up but they are VERY food motivated. She's a little rider and it took a bit of work at first, particularly with the older mare to end the "ooh, there's a blade of grass" duck and snatch. Both are very smart/easily trainable. They pick up quick, good and bad. I like hers enough that I do plan to buy one for my daughter eventually - eventually only because she already has 6 kid broke horses here to choose from now.

Not spending all the time with them though, I absolutely can see some of the less desirable traits discussed being possible without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'M HERE FOR THE PICTURES .... *sigh*


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

texasgal said:


> I'M HERE FOR THE PICTURES .... *sigh*


 
:lol: Me too, I put mine up in the hope others would follow:wink:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I had all mine on webshots but since they switched to a different name and are now charging I didn't bother uploading more of my haffie since I don't have him anymore. Maybe tonight I will upload a couple of my favorite shots to photobucket and post them here.


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

My first horse was a Haflinger that my neighbors had purchased at auction. They only had her for about a year before they needed to sell her and my parents surprised me by buying her for my 15th birthday. 

I received Cloey when she was approximately 4 years old. She didn't look like the traditional Haflinger, so we assumed she was probably a cross (the auctioneer himself had owned her and swore she was pure but we believe that was highly unlikely). She had a very gentle eye, like most Haflingers do, but was spunky and clever unlike no other. She certainly proved to be a fun challenge for me as my very first horse. We learned a lot together and I swear we formed a very special bond. To this day she can still be stubborn and crafty, but she will do almost anything that I ask of her. She's my go-to mount for trails and adventures and I love her dearly. I worked hard to be able to keep her all of these years and I wouldn't trade her for anything. 

About little over a year ago I got married. My dream as a little girl had always been to get married atop my very first horse. Many people tried to talk me out of it saying that horses are too unpredictable and what if something were to go wrong? But I knew my old girl Cloey well; I trusted that bond we worked so hard at developing over all those years. She certainly came through for me with flying colors on my wedding day and she will forever hold a very special place in my heart.

So to answer your question and what practically everyone else has been saying is this: Haflingers are a very special breed of horse and they will steal your heart forever. _"There's a warning, you'd better take heed. In this barn lurks that Haflinger breed. And the tug they will bring on your every heart string, will make owning one simply a need" - Brenda Strack_


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow, thank you all so much for the responses! Everyone who posted pics...they are definitely stinkin' adorable. I'm sold. I wish they were more common in my area! I'm going to start looking around =D


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

The barn I volunteer at (therapeutic riding) has a haffie. There are times when I can't stand him - he's super mouthy and literally poops ALL THE TIME just to get out of work. He is loud and kicks his stall door or pasture gate when he's bored. (I'm pretty sure out of the thirteen other horses at the barn, only one actually tolerates him). He knows what and with who he can get away with stuff with and takes advantage if you're not paying attention. He eats everything, even stuff the goats won't touch.
On the other hand he doesn't blink when a kid on his back is throwing a temper tantrum. He works 6 days a week. We can put the most tense, stiff, or nervous rider or the kids who scream or have seziures and he won't react. He's great for bareback riding.
So, I have a mixed opinion on Haffies. As others have said, it depends on the horse. It also depends on the owner. Personally, I've never been a pony person so I tend to think more in the negative.
Best wishes with your search!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Well here are some pics of the haflinger I had. He is a M-line but we called him Toby for his barn name. Had him from yearling to 11 years and now he is making another young lady very happy.










We did have a 2nd grade haflinger for a while. 



















At Kentucky Horse Park...



















A treat while at the park - a 4 team hitch and we got to ride!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I had wanted one for a long time, no particular reason other than they are really cute and and low to the ground (I'm short), and "they" claim that they make good mountain ponies. My primary mission for a new addition was actually company for my mare, my princess. So, I got a haffie filly last November. One poster used the term impish....this is a very appropriate description. 

I think it depends on the horse and the what the owner is use to. My filly came to me w zero training. I am extremely impressed w how easy she is to train for most things. _BUT_, it is as if they bred the "horse" out of them. There are pros and cons to that aspect, depending on your own personal perspective. To be fair, she was kept in a small area w a stall for about a year of her young life (as opposed to open pasture) before I got her, which is a "background" I have never owned before, and never will again. It may also explain _some_ of her behavior. 

Examples of the pros are: she accepted a saddle and blanket the first time as well as any well trained senior I have ever seen. I can put my foot and weight in either stirrup and she will stand there just as calm as any "big horse". Trully amazing. She is to young to actually start under saddle, but I am guessing it won't be a rodeo. I once accidently dropped an empty metal 100 gallon tank that I had turned on its side to clean just feet from her and it made a super loud "bang", she didn't bat an eye and walked over to investigate. The first time she saw an umbrella (I was using in a rain storm), she ran up and tried to eat it. I was amazed. Then again, I am use to youngsters that have been on pasture for their first 1.5 to 2 years and have more horse sense! So, perhaps that doesn't really impress others...but it impressed me.

She is beyond "mouthy" - sometimes I would just like to hold those little chubby lips closed. She wants to put _everything_ in her mouth. I made her rope chew toys to help w her milk teeth...she can get every knot other than a blood knot out in no time. 

The nice lady I bought her from was afraid of her. That originally puzzled me. I have had my non-horsey DH help me out now and again with her by holding her. He likes her, and is a big guy, so no little haffie is going to "scare" him...but she _immediately_ starts to act completely different - and they are_ powerful_ behond belief So, true to breed...they can sum someone up very quickly and waste no time taking advantage. 

Since she sees everything as something to put in her mouth, and also has no real sense of body language...training to lunge has proven to be a real "joy". :wink:

I feed 3 times a day and I like keep it "on schedule". If I am so much as _10 minutes_ late...she splashes in the water tank whereby making a "banging noise" to advise me of my tardiness...and sometimes turns it completely over...and stands and/or bangs on it. So, don't be late. And, yep, the tank is now dented. 

I don't think she is dense..quite the opposite. But, like I said - I think they bred the horse right out of them. If that is something you want, I think it is a great choice. They grow on you - in spite of their PITA-ness.:wink: I am just telling you - these guys are not "real" horses, they are more like a labrador in a tanks body.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, and here is Jolene:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

She is a cutie! 

Everything you said I nodded to and said - yup, typical haffie! Toby would loudly call for dinner if we were late and bang on the pipe gate if he was near it. Very loud and vocal voices for such small horses. And it was not unusual to look out in the pasture and see him staring up at the house very intently - like he thought he could will the walking vending machines to come out to him by his thought process alone. 

Toby was never spooky and very brave - unless he thought he could get out of work. Then you could find him looking for something to spook at - the brat. If he wanted to go for a ride that day - you had an absolute gem that would go anywhere and do anything and would give you the smoothest trot you could sit. People would ask if he was gaited. If he didn't want to go and wanted to be lazy - then you had to keep on your toes! And his trot would be like a jack hammer at that time. LOL. Yes - in many ways they are different from other breeds.

Part of the reason some think Haffies aren't that spooky is the fact they were from mountain pony stock. If a horse easily spooks and runs crazy in the mountains they are more likely to fall and kill themselves - removing themselves from the breed pool. And since the tradition up there was to let them run the mountains until 2-3 years of age, the more level headed horses survived. Not to mention a horse there HAD to have the temperment to allow everyone to work with him and be used for everything from farm work to carriage to riding. If they didn't they were culled.

The only thing - not being able to read body language well - is probably her upbringing more than a breed issue. Toby was raised in a large pasture with a herd of other haflingers and he read body language really well. Doesn't mean he would always_ listen_ to what it said - but he could read it!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Cat said:


> Part of the reason some think Haffies aren't that spooky is the fact they were from mountain pony stock. If a horse easily spooks and runs crazy in the mountains they are more likely to fall and kill themselves - removing themselves from the breed pool.


Interesting!



Missy May, your Haffie sounds a lot like my young Welsh/Paint cross. He has become more similar to a typical horse now that he is almost four. When I first got him at 10 months, I thought he had the personality of a dog mixed with a goat!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Haha...half goat half canine IS a better description!!! I had a longish cotton bandana thingy in my pocket the other day, I turned my back on the little goat-flinger and when I turn around and was sucking it up like a noodle. It scared me (I thought she might choke), it entirely disappeared into her mouth in a matter of a second...and I had to reach in her mouth to extract it. I always get this feeling I am in some "slap stick" show w her, and can't stay "on track" !!!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Oooo i love a haffy thread, any excuse to show off my girly


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay Maddie:
1. We do not wear $200 Uggs in the mud.:wink:
2. She is really cute...love the dapples!!!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I've met 3 in my time...
One is a total saint with beginners and will never go above a trot with the little kids. She also does hippotherapy lessons for us.. Her only issue is that in the winter she is very energetic and can sometimes be spooky.

The other is gorgeous and very well trained in dressage but could never be shown because she is very spooky at new places and sometimes at home. She is also reasonably good at jumping.

The third is a boarder and I don't know much about him except that he is fat  

Overall I would definitely recommend them they are fantastic little horses!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I need to find my pictures from the haflinger gathering in Gettysburg in 2008. There were 30-40 haflingers there. It was quite amazing!


----------

